# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο των Οινουσσών [Historic photos of Oinousses]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Oinousses_, the hometown of so many shipowners, is shown here in a 1960 picture
Oinousses 1960.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Oinousses_, the hometown of so many shipowners, is shown here in a 1960 picture


I am looking for schedule and pictures of ships going from Chios to Oinousses

----------


## Ellinis

Για δες εδώ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για δες εδώ


Great thanks!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Oinousses_ more recently

Oinousses1.jpg

Oinousses2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Oinousses_ in 1994

Oinousses.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Oinoussai III* at the Oinousses port
Oinoussai III.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Οινουσσαι 1954
Oinoussai 1954.jpg

----------


## tonia dok.

ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΑΙ ΙΙΙ Κ ΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ Κ ΚΑΙΡΟ!!!! :Smile:  ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΝΗΣΑΚΙ :Smile:

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

IMG_20200928_090640.jpg
Μια εντυπωσιακή θαλαμηγός στις Οινούσσες

----------


## npapad

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198222
> Μια εντυπωσιακή θαλαμηγός στις Οινούσσες


Είναι η SEAKID (IMO 8655916). Μπορείτε να δείτε μια φωτογραφία της στο Ηράκλειο *εδώ*.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι των Οινουσσών η οποία λήφθηκε από Γερμανούς το 1941 δείχνει και το μικρό ατμόπλοιο ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ που έχουμε αναφέρει _εδώ_ _και_ _εδώ.

_1241.jpg

Πιθανώς και η παρακάτω να είναι στο ίδιο νησί.
15403803_1258199224240493_4720763179967526646_o.jpg
_Από το αρχείο του φίλου Βύρωνα Τεζαψίδη._

----------

